
FastoTV - fastonosql
FastoTV it is iptv platform, for watching TV via internet. Currently we support next platforms:
    MacOSX
    Linux
    Windows
    Embedded Linux<p>You can use our player for watching tv channels. Also FastoTV is open and free IPTV platform.<p>Main big advantages of FastoTV:
    Open source
    One remote control for device and TV
    Low price devices, you can buy device by your self and install application on it.
    Now we support next devices: Raspberry PI, Banana PI, Orange PI, Desktop
    Cross-platform
    Simple code
    Great solutions
======
fastonosql
[https://github.com/fastogt/fastotv](https://github.com/fastogt/fastotv)

